# Help with picking city in Mexico



## foxten (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello. We are a couple in our early 30s with a 2 year old son. My work has forced me to move to Mexico and we are trying to pick where we want to live. 

We are looking to try somewhere new and we are hoping to find a city that fits our needs the best. We were hoping we could get some input from the expats already in Mexico. We are looking for:

1) An area where we might be able to find other young, English-speaking families.
2) An area that has activities for toddlers (i.e. playgrounds, gymnasiums, playcenters, meetup groups, mom-and-me groups)

Thanks a lot for your input.

-foxten


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

foxten said:


> Hello. We are a couple in our early 30s with a 2 year old son. My work has forced me to move to Mexico and we are trying to pick where we want to live.
> 
> We are looking to try somewhere new and we are hoping to find a city that fits our needs the best. We were hoping we could get some input from the expats already in Mexico. We are looking for:
> 
> ...


I suggest you locate near the US embassy or one of the US consulates. To be more exact you would want to be near where they live. I was at an event at the consulate here in Guadalajara on Friday and I was struck by how many of the consul staff were young people with kids in the age group you are asking about. 
[digression]
One of the first assignments for new State Department employees apparently is to spend two years doing visa interviews for Mexicans requesting a US visa. Every interviewee gets a three minute interview. At the end of the interview, the consul staff member decides thumbs up or down. The acceptance rate is much higher than I would have guessed. They approve about 80% of the visa requests.
[/digression]


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think "mom and me" has made it to Mexico yet...

But kids are number 1 here. Lots of things for the little ones to do.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I continue to think San Miguel a great place for families with a lot of group activities.
Also, seems from the forum that a number of families with young kids have moved to Juriquilla outside Queretaro as foreign businesses really expanding.


----------



## epsix (Aug 11, 2009)

I read a book and saw a site about different places to chose for moving to mexico, but that might result in me being called an advertize agent


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

foxten said:


> Hello. We are a couple in our early 30s with a 2 year old son. My work has forced me to move to Mexico and we are trying to pick where we want to live.


I am a bit confused about your post. Are you being transferred by a company to Mexico, or have you just decided to move here and work for yourself?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Is it your 'work' that is taking you to Mexico, or the lack of work? If the latter, you won't benefit from a move to Mexico, or anywhere else, unless it offers work in your unique field and the immigration documents that will allow you to pursue that work.


----------



## foxten (Jan 22, 2012)

I work for myself on the Internet, so work permits aren't a concern for me, but thanks. I would really appreciate any resources in print or online.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>> resources in print or online

Probably won't find direct links to them. Chapala/Ajijic and San Miguel have the largest concentration of Expats so look for message boards or Yahoo groups for those areas.

I know 2-3 families that rent for a year in Melaque, work online and then usually move somewhere else. Small town like this you won't find Expat/kids activities. Expat kids can go to school here if they have openings and for "kinder" if the toddler can handle bathroom functions on their own. Pretty easy to connect with the Mexican community when you have kids and some Spanish


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

foxten said:


> I work for myself on the Internet, so work permits aren't a concern for me, but thanks. I would really appreciate any resources in print or online.


I guess I´m being a bit nosy, but if you work for yourself online, why are you being "forced" to move to Mexico?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for asking, Isla. I was wondering the same...I was just to shy to ask.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> Thanks for asking, Isla. I was wondering the same...I was just to shy to ask.


I felt a bit shy too, but my curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## vrod13 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Puebla*

I recomend Cholula Puebla, Puebla at this time and moment is consired the safest state and city in the whole country of Mexico with that being said this place is mega developed it has great Malls and places to go to, i have been here for 2 years and i have not gotten bored with this place there is just so much to do, and Cholula is next to Puebla but its a very safe place you can walk in the middle of the night, its very quiet and very lovely, I guarantee you will love it!!!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Technically, you will need INM working permission.


----------



## foxten (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anybody know any resources for finding long-term vacation rentals in Cholula or Puebla. VRBO only has 1 rental in that area and I imagine with 2.5 million people, there has to be many more opportunities. 

Thanks


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

My first thought was Craigslist ( craigslist: puebla classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events ) where, in Puerto Vallarta where I'm at, there are always oodles of places for rent. However, on the Puebla Craigslist, there were none! Go figure? Maybe someone else on this board can point you in the right direction for rentals, but what is normally done is that a newcomer rents a place for a month, then walks/drives around the area looking for signs in windows. Behind those signs are generally the cheaper places to rent.

I would suggest P.Vallarta, where there are lots of young folks working in tourism, and plenty to do, even without the 'mommy and me' programs. However, it seems you may still be a bit green in your search for somewhere to live if you haven't already been to each of these places for a few months, in order to make an informed decision. Besides, the summers are absolutely brutal here (more so this past year), so I think it's better for a 'green ******' to stick with inland cities.

If high living expenses in the US or Canada are your impetus for moving here, and you're looking for a cheaper way to live, inland cities are better, too, because the coastal towns charge tourist prices for most rentals, food, etc.

I dunno ... I'd be VERY sure of your decision before moving your family across the border where the lifestyle and customs are definitely not the same as north of the border. There's a fair bit of culture shock and frustration in the early stages, and many people can't hack it. But once you get over that culture shock, it becomes day to day living, and some of the charm of living 'the Mexican way' can easily wear off.

Gentle advice: Do your homework well. Especially if you have the responsibility of a little person, it's very difficult and expensive to undo a major move like this. 

Good luck!


----------



## foxten (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I forgot to mention that I had already checked craigslist. We have spent time in Mexico and are fine with the culture shock possibilities. Thank you, though.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

foxten said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention that I had already checked craigslist. We have spent time in Mexico and are fine with the culture shock possibilities. Thank you, though.


I hope the time you've spent here was more than a two-week vacation at the beach. Being on vacation in Mexico (or anywhere) often has little to do with actually living here.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Technically, you will need INM working permission.


While that is certainly technically true, it is essentially impossible for INM to prove or enforce. 

Someone or something would have to alert them to your working illicitly. Then they would have to trace and identify your IP packets as heading to and coming from a foreign company. Then they would need the permission of that company to inspect its internal routers and servers to confirm that your packets were involved some kind of work. Then they would need to inspect that company's books to see that you were being paid for said work. Not an easy task.

First, the folks I know who have the technical chops to trace all of that make well into the six figures and more. The Mexican government no doubt employs some folks at that level but I imagine that they use them for issues of national security, not busting an expat.

Second, it becomes an international issue since the company that you are working for is foreign and they'd have to bring in the diplomatic corps as well to negotiate permission for the Mexican government to come in and inspect their systems so they could bust one of their employees or contractors on immigration charges.

I just don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True, but my point is to suggest keeping a low profile and not talk much about working on the internet in Mexico. In a poor economy, jealousies can be even more acute than normal and all it takes is for a disgruntled report to INM to cause problems. They don't have to 'prove' much of anything to deport someone. 
It simply seemed that the poster didn't know of the technicality; and should be aware of it.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Agreed. 

Good points.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

On the boards I moderate, I usually recommend total neophyte expats start with the Guadalajara area, because for many years more people have found it acceptable.

For expats with minimal spanish, they are more likely to find full services including medical care, and english publications. They may not spend the rest of their life there, but it should be a good starting place.

But, mostly it's purely statistical. If most people in the past who lived there found it acceptable, the chances of any specific person today finding it acceptable are higher during the adaptation period.

It also has easy access from the US. Excellent medical care. All the goodies most folks need. And, a wide range of choices, including small villages nearby for the most adventurous. Chapala; Ajijic; or in the city itself etc.

After some adaptation, it would be time to try short visits to other places, such as Xalapa, and be able to make a comparison.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

PieGrande, I think you are doing people a great disservice by saying Guadalajara as a single 1st option. I think that San Miguel is much more manageable, in fact probably the easiest transition anywhere, has a great art/history experience and has had a significant and active expat population since the end of WWII.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

Merida, Yucatan is starting to see young expats with children arriving.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Visit 1st then Rent!*

I saw a recent Nightline or some other news magazine show (found it on YouTube) here in the US about San Miguel de Allende, which looked to Gringoville to me, _and I am moving to Lakeside!_ I got the general idea that SMA is even more upscale and ****** than that. The US State Department says it is in one of the most safe places, but it did not grab me like Chapala/Ajijic. Probably it was just the reporter/producer injecting their POV.

I can't comment to a young ex-pat, your priorities are different. I will say that if it feels right: RENT FIRST! Make sure! and Buena Suerte! It will be a big adventure for you and your kids.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Look, I don't begrudge your decision to pick Lake Chapala, BTW some 50% more gringos than San Miguel, but San Miguel is a great place. Has wonderful history with a fiesta about every week, great art galleries with opening just about daily, great theater and music options. You like Chapala, great but I'll take San Miguel in a heart beat.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

circle110 said:


> While that is certainly technically true, it is essentially impossible for INM to prove or enforce.
> 
> Someone or something would have to alert them to your working illicitly. Then they would have to trace and identify your IP packets as heading to and coming from a foreign company. Then they would need the permission of that company to inspect its internal routers and servers to confirm that your packets were involved some kind of work. Then they would need to inspect that company's books to see that you were being paid for said work. Not an easy task.
> 
> ...


Well, I am not so sure about that.

Immigration officials know about people working on these terms, so they would want to know everything about how that money magically coming over the border is making it into your bank account while you appear to be doing nothing to earn it.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

And if you don't have a Mexican bank account? 

There is no way for Immigration officials to know how your money got into your US account. For example, I withdraw the money I live on directly from my US bank account and the money is deposited into that account from my retirement portfolio built from years of work in the IT field, a perfectly legitimate way of doing it. But INM has no way of knowing that one way or the other - the money could be coming from some work I was doing.

In fact, managing a portfolio is a form of work (actually it's a pain in the rear IMO). Technically, that is how I earn my living. A day trader (definitely a form of employment for many) does the same thing except more actively. Those "professions" are obviously encouraged in Mexico by the "rentista" and "inversionista" visas. It's a relatively thin line dividing a person sitting at their computer and working on the server of their investment house to manage their investments for profit and someone sitting at their computer and writing some computer code on the server of a client for profit. 

I'm not saying working online is OK to do and I'm not saying it's impossible to get deported over it, I'm just saying that there is no way to truly prove it.

Now, as Rvgringo pointed out, if someone rats on you and and/or INM just wishes to get you out of the country, they don't really have to "prove" anything; they can just deport you and you can't do a whole lot about it.


----------



## agatto2 (Feb 14, 2012)

vrod13 said:


> I recomend Cholula Puebla, Puebla at this time and moment is consired the safest state and city in the whole country of Mexico with that being said this place is mega developed it has great Malls and places to go to, i have been here for 2 years and i have not gotten bored with this place there is just so much to do, and Cholula is next to Puebla but its a very safe place you can walk in the middle of the night, its very quiet and very lovely, I guarantee you will love it!!!!!


Hey vrod13 - I have a few questions about your reply.....

Is there a forum specific for Cholula or Puebla?

How are the housing prices and is there a way to find one ahead of time ? 

We do Spanish so a online Spanish site is OK.....

Curious also about the food prices in the markets...

Also do you recomend any Barios ? 

Tks


----------



## Don Smith (Jan 29, 2012)

yes i am curious as well about the cost of living in puebla

Don


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*Disservice?*



conklinwh said:


> PieGrande, I think you are doing people a great disservice by saying Guadalajara as a single 1st option. I think that San Miguel is much more manageable, in fact probably the easiest transition anywhere, has a great art/history experience and has had a significant and active expat population since the end of WWII.


I understand we have a different viewpoint. But, to use the word 'disservice' in regards to a difference of opinion, is pushing it a bit. A forum is supposed to include different opinions.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I am not an expert on living in Puebla. I do know you can find nice Mexican style apartments in the $500 US range, because my best friend in my little village in rural Puebla keeps an apartment and goes there on weekends. It has several bedrooms on the second floor a mile or two from the main bus station. Parking inside for one car. It is two blocks from a main avenue, and across from it is a major local shopping center.

For a few hundred more, you can get nice places in gated communities, if that suits you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Probably a semantics discussion but from my perspective any time you tell people to limit their perspective rather than evaluate options that to me is a disservice. 
Probably there lies our difference of opinion. There are just too many great options in Mexico and too varied a set of people looking to move here to have a one size fits all viewpoint.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Semantics*

:focus: please?


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

conklinwh said:


> Probably a semantics discussion but from my perspective any time you tell people to limit their perspective rather than evaluate options that to me is a disservice.
> Probably there lies our difference of opinion. There are just too many great options in Mexico and too varied a set of people looking to move here to have a one size fits all viewpoint.


I understand what you are saying. The reason I do that is because I am dealing with people who have never lived in Mexico, and they need a *starting point*. Somewhere to live for a year or less, maybe even just a few months, while they orient to the culture, and look at other places. If you start a lengthy discussion of the 25 best places, simply for a starting point, you are only confusing them.

My presumption is they will end up some other place, and I tell them so, which is what the term starting point is all about. GDL is an easy place for a first experience, and even a few months there will give a basis for comparison. As has been pointed out here, which is what I said in the first place, more people find GDL a good place to live, so pure statistics says that is a good starting point for others, not the same as a long-term place to live.

Those few people who have a good idea what they are looking for may not need a starting point, but can go directly to a place which is close to their choice.

As far as the comment "back to topic", I thought the topic was help with picking a city, which is what Conklinwh and I are discussing in our own way.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> I understand what you are saying... Conklinwh and I are discussing in our own way.


And so you are, I just didn't want to see the discussion break up into semantics - it is way too interesting.

So, question: why not start in any large city or resort town, where language is not as big a problem, explore from there and then finally settle? I mean I agree with GDL and that area, but couldn't you extrapolate your conclusions to include just about anywhere?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the point has to do with ease of transition and that involves the expectation and tolerance to change of the people moving as well as the location.
If we set aside the very interesting move of the family to outside Taxco, most people that come to Mexico probably have not experienced significant "overseas" moves and therefore having the local environment closer to what they expect has a level of comfort. 
In tracking this site, there certainly seems to be a set of very common locations that people tend to initially reference. These seem to include PV, Lakeside, San Miguel, parts of the baja, Playa del Carmen, and Merida including Progreso/Sisal. All of these appear to have a reasonably large expat population. Others seem to be rising such as Queretaro that seems to be driven by company assignment versus retirement.
I would think that all of these have somewhat of an ease of transition and I'm sure that there are more. I certainly have my reasons for how we transitioned but don't expect that those are universally held and that valid as well.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Transitioning*

Very true. I'll admit that I have my concerns about moving to Lakeside. Will the experinces there be what I am looking for? Will I fall into a "****** trap" and become lazy about learning the language and culture? Will it be too "American"?

But, since college, I have not lived outside the US in over 40 years and in a country where I do not speak the language fluently and I need that transition that will be provided at Lakeside. I will want to do some traveling, we are amateur archeologists, and use Lakeside as a base, but come "home" to where I can relax my mind from the rigors of learning a new language. Perhaps in the future, years from now, I will not need that...but that is the transition. To jump into a total foreign environment would cause me shock and make me question - IOW become uncomfortable and lead to negativity.

Over the course of my membership here, this fear of being too ******, as I am told it can be in Ajijic, has led us to look at places in Chapala instead, where we have been told there is a greater Mexican influence. RV has mentioned he moved from Ajijic to Chapala and has found happiness there. And as been said before, I sort of trust the old curmudgeon. {can one be a young curmudgeon?}

I do not think I could transition in PV. There it is too easy not to. It is a resort town, not a village of mixed people and we found it too "Miami Beach-ish".

So, yes I want to adapt to and adopt my new country, but I need to have a bit of my "Nanny" to fall back on while I learn.

Peace


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

For people that would like to move to Mexico for good it would be easier to move to a
city close to the border. This way you get to live in mexico and learn the people and
the lanuage. Then when you fell good about the country you can look for the place you
would like to retire. Or just move to where there are a lot of espats and you can get
along with out speaking spanish. I live in mexicali and do not fell indanger going any
where in the city at night. We go to the movies late at night and dancing and concerts.

When we travel to other parts of mexico we fly to GDL and take buses from there.
In baja we just drive where we are going. To me baja has all one would need. It is
beautiful and deverse. So far we have had no problems at all. It helps when you 
have a wife who is mexican that is for sure. When we go shopping we go to the US 
where things are cheaper. I find on the whole that housing and labor are the cheap
items in mexico. I am lucky in that my father in law likes to buy and sell items so
he travels mexico and knows where to go and who to buy from. We have ensanada when
it is hot and san felipe when it is cold.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*Starting place*



FHBOY said:


> And so you are, I just didn't want to see the discussion break up into semantics - it is way too interesting.
> 
> So, question: why not start in any large city or resort town, where language is not as big a problem, explore from there and then finally settle? I mean I agree with GDL and that area, but couldn't you extrapolate your conclusions to include just about anywhere?


With no slam at anyone, it has been for decades referred to colloquially as KISS. Keep it Simple ....

As I said, people who want to give Mexico a try and have no place to start need a workable starting place. If you believe you could recommend any city in Mexico with confidence, you cannot help those with no idea where to start. Uh, let me see, you might start with DF; or maybe Loreto; or Leon; or, um, Xalapa, or, Acapulco, or Cuernavaca, or Taxco, or... We are only talking about a starting place, not a permanent home, nor a search by those who have been in Mexico and already know what they want.

You need to be able to give them a simple starting place, one you know will include a mixture of NA and lots of Mexican, with the American Colonies within an easy drive, so they can see it all. One that has everything they need, including international airports, easy access, reasonable weather, good medical care, all the consumer goodies. people to chat up in the street, the general aura of Mexico, and bus service to almost everywhere to visit other cities.

And, as I said, over the decades, based on my own reading and comments on Mexico fora, the GDL area has suited more people than anywhere. Information on this board agrees with that. Thus, it seems totally rational that most people would find it useful as a starting place. Like putting your toe in the water before jumping in.

Those who have used it as a starting place, as I warned them, did not end up living there. (One man ended up in China, but GDL was his first exposure to any foreign country.) But, they admitted it was an easy first taste of Mexico.

For those who know they want to live in a heavily Americanized place, then SM might be a place to start, of course. For those with no idea at all, they need a simple place to get their first taste of Mexico.

Let me add a note here that I have received a PM titled WRONG AGAIN from an aggressive poster on this thread. You can be sure it will be deleted without reading. The way message boards work is, I state my view of a topic and explain why. If someone has a different view, that person also explains that person's viewpoint. Then, the readers can examine each viewpoint, and since they have explained it, choose the reasoning that makes the most sense.

As any moderator can tell you there are people who will attack and attack any person who has a different opinion, and will not give up until they have destroyed him, if they can. I have explained my reasoning, actually more than once, and do not plan to quarrel with anyone about it. Nor do I destroy easily.

If you have anything to say to me that you cannot say on the open board, I don't want to know about it. I do not plan to say anything I cannot share for all. I have my own opinion based on 29 years since my first visit to Mexico, and I certainly plan to respect those with a different opinion who can explain it. My assumption is most people can read different opinions, and sort out which applies to them.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> With no slam at anyone, it has been for decades referred to colloquially as KISS. Keep it Simple ....and sort out which applies to them.


Pie: The culture of these types of discourses, blogs, threads etc, in the modern culture has been hit and run, destroy, zero sum (you need to be wrong so I can be right) especially on NOB boards eg. CNN, FOX, any political board, even boards about wine and recipes.

In general I have found this Forum to be a civilized exchange between mature individuals. There have been those who have tried to make this another zero sum board, but they seem to eventually disappear. This is a place where mature people can argue (and I do not mean assert or insult - but construct arguments) and we deal with the subject of the argument, not the personality of the advocate.

If this turned into a zero sum place, I'd be gone. There are Mexican boards that are zero sum, and I avoid them. Any two people can have two opinions, it does not make them wrong or bad or dumb, it just makes them different.

You present cogent arguments for your position, and that is appreciated. The least all of us can do is present respectful counter positions if we have them, not one sentence assertions or attacks [even private ones]. Now, I may agree that GDL is the place to start for many of the reason you state, others may disagree with you (and me). But there is no cause to attack you. In essence, why? Does anyone who attacks your opinion have something other than ego satisfaction to gain by it? 

There have been some who complain that this is a GDL/Lakeside Chamber of Commerce place - and it can appear that way. I am glad to see posters from Baja, SMA, and all other places coming here now. We need other opinions, stated with the respect that they would like to receive in return.

There is one basic rule in life and from it all other rules of behavior follow:

*Do not do unto others as you would not have them do unto you. *

Mature people of any age, from the kids in the playground, to the folks in assisted living facilities would do well to remember this.

I reserve the right to disagree with anyone here, but if I cross the line of civility, I should be called for it.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

That is pretty much what I was trying to say, except you said it so much better. Thanks.

My most basic belief about human beings is that all human characteristics are on a Bell curve, or whatever they call it now. I mean physical; emotional, and anything else you can identify.

So, there will be people like one here who admits he could not live in a small village while I feel I am in paradise in a small village. We are at opposite ends of the curve on preference to live.

Yet, I do not recommend anyone take a small village as a first experience. Very few people would be happy where I live, which is part of the reason I like it here, heh, heh. I understand that, which is why my recommendation on a starting place is based on the percentage of people over the years who found that the easiest transition, rather than my own preference.

I did counseling for ten years, and one thing I learned was the error of recommending your own preferences, rather than trying to supply information based on the person's needs and wants so they can make their own decision.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I expect to live in this Third World village until I die, if possible, then my bones to rest for all eternity with those of my wife's ancestors. I have told my wife's family where I would like to be buried, and they can and will make it happen. I hope not for a while, though.

If I did have to leave this village, and ended up in the GDL area, I would probably go scouting around for a small village in the hills not far away. When I got to our house in DF, in the San Cosme area, within three days, I am limping, because of the flat streets and what that does to my ankles, so I do not ever want to live in a flat place.

I have no back-up plan if I were forced to leave Mexico. The thought really freaks me out.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> I expect to live in this Third World village until I die, if possible, then my bones to rest for all eternity with those of my wife's ancestors. I have told my wife's family where I would like to be buried, and they can and will make it happen. I hope not for a while, though.
> 
> If I did have to leave this village, and ended up in the GDL area, I would probably go scouting around for a small village in the hills not far away. When I got to our house in DF, in the San Cosme area, within three days, I am limping, because of the flat streets and what that does to my ankles, so I do not ever want to live in a flat place.
> 
> I have no back-up plan if I were forced to leave Mexico. The thought really freaks me out.


Where ever you find your Heaven, dwell there and be satisfied. Life is not a dress rehearsal and if your piece of Heaven is a small town...stay there in peace. My hope for my wife and I will be the same. Peace.


----------



## Don Smith (Jan 29, 2012)

PieGrande said:


> I expect to live in this Third World village until I die, if possible, then my bones to rest for all eternity with those of my wife's ancestors. I have told my wife's family where I would like to be buried, and they can and will make it happen. I hope not for a while, though.
> 
> If I did have to leave this village, and ended up in the GDL area, I would probably go scouting around for a small village in the hills not far away. When I got to our house in DF, in the San Cosme area, within three days, I am limping, because of the flat streets and what that does to my ankles, so I do not ever want to live in a flat place.
> 
> I have no back-up plan if I were forced to leave Mexico. The thought really freaks me out.


Mr Pie grande

I have never been to mexico. Just curious about the cost of living for you in this small village. Also what is your average day like in terms of activities you enjoy

Don


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PieGrande said:


> I expect to live in this Third World village until I die, if possible, then my bones to rest for all eternity with those of my wife's ancestors. I have told my wife's family where I would like to be buried, and they can and will make it happen. I hope not for a while, though.


Wouldn't you agree that the new life you have found for yourself would have been very difficult to create if you didn't have a Mexican wife whose ancestral village you have come to call your own?


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

*Crime factor*

Sorry to be a wet blanket, but if anyone feels it's relevant, here's Stanford 
University's map of murders in Mexico by state and municipality:
Mexico Crime

US Travel Advisory constantly update the safety of cities and states in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Wouldn't you agree that the new life you have found for yourself would have been very difficult to create if you didn't have a Mexican wife whose ancestral village you have come to call your own?


I wouldn't agree. I have made a new life in Mexico. I came here without a Mexican wife and knowing only a few words in Spanish. I think learning the language and the customs and the bureaucracy is part of what makes life interesting and it is one of the reasons I stayed.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I wouldn't agree. I have made a new life in Mexico. I came here without a Mexican wife and knowing only a few words in Spanish. I think learning the language and the customs and the bureaucracy is part of what makes life interesting and it is one of the reasons I stayed.


That's great, and I congratulate you, TG! What I was referring to is the fact that Pie Grande has made his home in the kind of small village where an outsider without family connections might have trouble finding acceptance.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Merida Yucatan said:


> Sorry to be a wet blanket, but if anyone feels it's relevant, here's Stanford
> University's map of murders in Mexico by state and municipality:
> Mexico Crime
> 
> US Travel Advisory constantly update the safety of cities and states in Mexico.


Wet blanket???

What the heck are you talking about? Your map has just showed me that my new home in Guanajuato City is five times safer than the Chicago that I moved from!

All good. Very good.
Mil gracias!!


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Merida Yucatan said:


> Merida, Yucatan is starting to see young expats with children arriving.


I just returned from a trip to Merida and was really impressed with the City. I commented several times about what a livable city it seemed to be. I would imagine the heat would be a drawback, however


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

foxten said:


> Hello. We are a couple in our early 30s with a 2 year old son. My work has forced me to move to Mexico and we are trying to pick where we want to live.
> 
> We are looking to try somewhere new and we are hoping to find a city that fits our needs the best. We were hoping we could get some input from the expats already in Mexico. We are looking for:
> 
> ...



I would say do some research and find out what communities have a Montassori school. My community in Nayarit has one and there is a VERY large community of young families that have moved here specifically for the school. Although there are some US families, most come from Argentina, Chile, Europe and other parts of Mexico. Ufortunately the summer temps here on the west coast might be a bit hard to take at first. Im sure there are communities in the interior that have the alternative schooling that attracts young families.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Merida Yucatan said:


> Sorry to be a wet blanket, but if anyone feels it's relevant, here's Stanford
> University's map of murders in Mexico by state and municipality:
> Mexico Crime
> 
> US Travel Advisory constantly update the safety of cities and states in Mexico.


Hey, that's a great map, thank you. Where we are heading, Chapala, reported 5 murders, where we thought we were going, PV had 15. We live in Baltimore, last year in the city alone, not counting the surrounding counties, had 192.

Yes I am ignoring total population - so it is just "gut" - but I'll take those odds any day. Thank You


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> I continue to think San Miguel a great place for families with a lot of group activities.
> Also, seems from the forum that a number of families with young kids have moved to Juriquilla outside Queretaro as foreign businesses really expanding.


no way san migule is full of old people and ther in nothing for young kids there i live in Juriquilla outside Queretaro and love it it is like living in the states good health car great interatction with people from all over


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MJB5293 said:


> i live in Juriquilla outside Queretaro and love it it is like living in the states good health car great interatction with people from all over


To each his or her own, of course, but why move to another country to live just as though you hadn't left home in the first place?


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> To each his or her own, of course, but why move to another country to live just as though you hadn't left home in the first place?


well i get the best of bout the usa AND mEXICO WITH NO OBAMA


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MJB5293, your post could be interpreted as deliberately inflammatory. I am going to resist the urge to respond in kind. I hope everyone else also leaves it alone as well.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> MJB5293, your post could be interpreted as deliberately inflammatory. I am going to resist the urge to respond in kind. I hope everyone else also leaves it alone as well.


Just one comment on it: This has not seemed to be a political board. 

We seem to have steered clear of the no-no's in conversation: politics and religion. I would hope it will stay that way. 

There are many, many, many boards to deal with those subjects. 

Our subject is the expat experience in Mexico.

:focus:


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

MJB5293 said:


> no way san migule is full of old people and ther in nothing for young kids there i live in Juriquilla outside Queretaro and love it it is like living in the states good health car great interatction with people from all over


MJB, I guess that you haven't been to Parque Juarez in SMA to see all the young children on the very extensive playground or the older kids on the basketball court. I think your view is a little off on SMA. I do like to have lunch in Juruquilla on the reservoir and shop in the new Superama but can't conceive of living there. I guess vive la difference!


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

We have been in San Miguel for almost 6 months now on advice from several on this board (thank you). We knew this would be a good starting point for wherever we end up and it has proven to be so.

SMA is a cute, small town. The people (locals) are very friendly and helpful. I can't say we have had the same experience with other expats (except a few)...most appear to pass their days with their overdone plastic surgey faces drawn into scowls, seemingly annoyed with having to deal with the Mexicans. The city itself is nice and the feeling of community is defiantly present. The air is somewhat bad we find however. Some beautiful parks and things to do but it is small and finding things can sometimes be difficult but we have always managed. Prices are a bit higher here due to all the foreigners but still cheap when compared to Canada.

There are a few good schools here for the kids and we have had a very positive experience with that. We just had our daughter's 4th bday party and we has so many people come we were surprised but it was traditional as we knew how to make it and it was a blast! The locals are so tolerant of our attempts to duplicate their festivities.

All that being said we are going to try our hand at puerto Vallarta for a while and see if we can tolerate the coastal heat. We may be back because we know we won't get that feeling of community in a place like puerto Vallarta but we are here for the adventure and experience and since we are from Canada we really wanted to try beach living for a while. Might try Meridea next as we have heard good things...also taxco apparently...who knows but SMA has been primarily a positive experience for us with minor negatives that are easy to avoid for the most part. We will miss it mostly.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Pictou, I'm glad things went well as thought you were now close to 6 months. I do see more younger families, especially at Parque Juarez and the biblioteca.
Think that everyone probably needs to try a beach at least once. I've lived on the Jersey shore & had a place on the NC beaches so no longer feel the need to do anything but visit for an ocean fix.
The little time that I have spent in PV was a pleasant surprise. I really like old town and walking the Malecon. Not sure what the deal will be with kids. I actually might do Merida or the beach towns of Progreso/Sisal 1st as think that might be a great combination and seems like a good place for kids. Unfortunately PV & Merida seem to be a little out of range for a days drive to checkout but pretty easy with a one night stop.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

pictou said:


> We have been in San Miguel for almost 6 months now on advice from several on this board (thank you). We knew this would be a good starting point for wherever we end up and it has proven to be so.
> 
> SMA is a cute, small town. The people (locals) are very friendly and helpful. I can't say we have had the same experience with other expats (except a few)...most appear to pass their days with their overdone plastic surgey faces drawn into scowls, seemingly annoyed with having to deal with the Mexicans. The city itself is nice and the feeling of community is defiantly present. The air is somewhat bad we find however. Some beautiful parks and things to do but it is small and finding things can sometimes be difficult but we have always managed. Prices are a bit higher here due to all the foreigners but still cheap when compared to Canada.
> 
> ...





I recommend you check out Sayulita and San Pancho while in PV. These are smaller communities with lots of young families moving in. Both communities have "progressive" schools and families come for the schools. Sayulita is more of a "happening" town, and San Pancho more layed back with a very large young family community who attend the montassori school, Escuela del Mundo. Most are from various Latin countries (mostly artists of one kind or another) but a couple are from North America. On the otherhand, there are MANY young couple from America (leaving the politics) and Canada moving to Sayulita. Living in the area, I meet new ones almost every day. SP might be a bit layed back for you in the summer, and there is more hussle and bussle in Sayulita. By all means, check them out on your way to PV. And you can always go into the mountains in the summer, as many do. Good Luck


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

*So much diversity*

There are so many good cities to choose from in Mexico, with so much variety. Some one posted that they like a certain city which I and others thought must be the worst in Mexico. So, there's something for everyone, even discounting those cities which may be too dangerous right now.

I was impressed by Guad; Morelia and Cuernavaca (safe now?); Puebla, Merida, Puerta Vallarta, Playa del Carmen, Campeche. I have mixed feelings about D. F., but it might be paradise for others. There's a lot of Mexican cities I haven't been to. 

There's a wonderful selection !


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

pictou said:


> ...All that being said we are going to try our hand at puerto Vallarta for a while and see if we can tolerate the coastal heat. We may be back because we know we won't get that feeling of community in a place like puerto Vallarta but we are here for the adventure and experience and since we are from Canada we really wanted to try beach living for a while. ..


There are many good communities in PV. The tourism crowd come and go but the residents keep things together. You can find many like-minded people through the IFC and the many ex-pat oriented organizations. It really depends on your interests. This is our 4th season here and we have found no end of interesting things to do with people from all over.

Recently, Canadians are dominant but we meet many folks from other countries.


----------

